# Broken line questions



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

So I'm out here at Ft Pickens working on getting skunked for the day...unless you count 2 rays and 2 ladyfish. 

Question is: I've had two broken lines that I'm confused about. Both times I was watching my line when I see what looks like a hit, but then the line goes slack real quick. I've seen this happen before and there be a fish on but this time, twice now, I've reeled in broken line without any pull from a fish. Plus, on both breaks the last 18" or so of the line is torn up like it went through teeth or something.

Any ideas? Mackerel maybe? lots of rays out here today.


----------



## Ragon210 (Jul 11, 2013)

mackerel or maybe a blue fish. are you fishing for pompano? what bait are you using


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

Sounds like a Spanish to meet since the lone was torn up. Could be bluefish too but they usually make a cleaner cut .


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

And you are on the gulf side and not near the pier (and rocks)?


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

I'm on the Gulf side going for pompano. Using sand fleas but they're hard to come by today...I'm pretty sure I picked a bad spot anyway.


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

Sounds like spanish to me. I've had it happen.


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

try using a short wire leader if you can manage it on your rig.
but then, you won't have a pampano rig. sooo....experiment.:thumbup:

jack


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Spanish or Blues....I would say blues because I have had it done to me. You aren't getting skunked if you caught something!!! So you accomplished what some folks can't so hold that head up and get in the game (insert smack on the rear)! hahahaha


----------



## gaffy (Sep 24, 2008)

I bet Spanish -- most of the blues come in just before sundown and stay until total darkness. 
I don't know about mornings, I'm sleeping! lol.


----------



## KennyBo15 (May 3, 2015)

I was out their last Sunday same thing was happening to us. Finally tied on some wire leaders and caught 1 nice size spanish and 4 black tips


----------



## ALtoAK (Feb 9, 2015)

I ended up having a total of three lines broken like I mentioned above...with the frayed end. After having a stingray spool me twice I packed it up and headed home with no pompano.

I'm going to take some wire leaders with me next time. I've used those wire double drop rigs from the tackle shop but I've never had much luck with them.

I'll be back out there tomorrow afternoon.


----------

